# Rockport Duck Reports



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

Any reports in the Rockport area for duck hunting so far. How was opening day? Thinking about making a trip this weekend or the next


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

It's dead... hopefully the weather pushes more down. We hunted all over the marsh this weekend and got 9 birds. And that is in our go to spots. Sunday hunters were all around and we were the only blind that shot at birds. Yesterday I decided to make a scouting run up more towards mission bay and only saw whistlers. This is the worst opener I've had in a long time. I should have saved my vacation days


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Saw a couple of small groups of redheads and a handful of teal a couple of days ago. Pretty slow right now.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

Delesandwich said:


> It's dead... hopefully the weather pushes more down. We hunted all over the marsh this weekend and got 9 birds. And that is in our go to spots. Sunday hunters were all around and we were the only blind that shot at birds. Yesterday I decided to make a scouting run up more towards mission bay and only saw whistlers. This is the worst opener I've had in a long time. I should have saved my vacation days


 That sucks man. I've always wondered about mission bay and felt like it was always the spot to be.


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

I ran way back in turtle creek but it was also dead. Hoping to jump some teal or maybe some black ducks at least.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Our group hunted Rockport Saturday and Sunday and it was terrible. We could not find ducks anywhere. Saw some larger flocks but they had no interest in the spread or calling. I took vacation days for Monday and Tuesday to hunt as well, hunting was so slow I went home Sunday!!!!!


----------



## basschump (Jun 8, 2005)

Yikes. Thanks for the reports guys. I have a trip booked next week with my BIL. He's never been before and I was hoping some redheads would be down. Hope the fishing will be ok.


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

We shot the only 2 redheads we saw and they were singles


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

I didn't hunt, but drive down business 35 everyday from Rockport to Ingleside to work and my office window over looks the bay..... No ducks here. I saw one flock of about 20 redheads Friday morning from my office. Yesterday am I saw 5 pintails, four flying and one sitting in a pothole down the road. I did see a couple larger flocks of ducks this am, but didn't pay them much attention. None of my Rockport duck hunting buddies are hunting here right now.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

Appreciate the Reports fellas. Maybe this large front will push some more birds down.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*ducks, ducks, and more ducks..*

Went out this morning and BOOM. I didn't see this many birds until Jan. last year. Go out right now and you will get a limit... They are thick!!!:dance:


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

Might head out for an afternoon trip then


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

Im hoping this weather will bring some more down. I have a neighbor that feeds the locals and usually when they show up its like all their relatives come to visit. So far only a couple of red heads swimming around but I havent been home in a few days. Hoping to get some hunting and fishing in this weekend.


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Wish I could be out there . sigh


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

That's good to hear. Dele let us know how you do


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Rack Ranch said:


> Went out this morning and BOOM. I didn't see this many birds until Jan. last year. Go out right now and you will get a limit... They are thick!!!:dance:


Sounds good, did you see them while driving or on the water ?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Both, I took all my stuff and waited for the Sun to come up. It didn't take long for me to get my gear and wade out. I've got texts from people who think I'm messing around but I'm not.it was flock after flock. Also saw geese in the grain fields as I drove home.


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

Just got in... only had 1 group of gaddies buzz me while I was setting the spread. Other than that a bunch of geese flying low all around.


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

Just took the solo setup, a dozen Pintails and the ******* layout


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

Delesandwich said:


> Just took the solo setup, a dozen Pintails and the ******* layout


Lovin the setup man. Ill be out there this weekend hopefully shooting some birds.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Just to update, the ducks are here in good numbers...


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

I went out yesterday morning and got my 2 redheads pretty quick. Only saw 1 group of OTR's (other than redheads) and that was a small group of GWT.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

Went out this evening in copano bay. Saw a couple flocks of pintails flying around, gave the spread a gander and took off. Had a red head within shooting distance and let him fly. Nothing else, didn't here much shooting near me but south of the bay they had the hammer down. Gonna try again in the morning. ill keep yall posted


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

KDubBlast said:


> Went out this evening in copano bay. Saw a couple flocks of pintails flying around, gave the spread a gander and took off. Had a red head within shooting distance and let him fly. Nothing else, didn't here much shooting near me but south of the bay they had the hammer down. Gonna try again in the morning. ill keep yall posted


What area are you in?


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Delesandwich said:


> What area are you in?


It's a secret spot, nah LOL. Westside of Copano bay.


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

Same here. Holiday beach


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Delesandwich said:


> Same here. Holiday beach


I meant the Westside, Swan Lake area.


----------



## bsaw (Feb 10, 2010)

I hunted "superflatts" (south shore off the lidian channel but more towards mud island, basically straight south of the tip of mud on the south shoreline) yesterday, Saturday morning. We had 15 ducks, limits of redheads and could have had several more, 2 pintails 2 widgeon and one shoveler. Quit at 8:45. Saw a bunch of ducks flying from Estes towards South Bay and brown and root, hard to say exactly. Alot of ducks in the estes flats area for being this early. Seems like they usually hang out on the south shoreline mostly this early. Either way, I think the hunting will be good from here out especially with this front coming this week. Saw alot of huge flocks flying over high us headed towards port a, I assume they are going dead mans and Laguna, becuAse they were too high and we were to close to port a for them to be stoping before that.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

bsaw said:


> I hunted "superflatts" (south shore off the lidian channel but more towards mud island, basically straight south of the tip of mud on the south shoreline) yesterday, Saturday morning. We had 15 ducks, limits of redheads and could have had several more, 2 pintails 2 widgeon and one shoveler. Quit at 8:45. Saw a bunch of ducks flying from Estes towards South Bay and brown and root, hard to say exactly. Alot of ducks in the estes flats area for being this early. Seems like they usually hang out on the south shoreline mostly this early. Either way, I think the hunting will be good from here out especially with this front coming this week. Saw alot of huge flocks flying over high us headed towards port a, I assume they are going dead mans and Laguna, becuAse they were too high and we were to close to port a for them to be stoping before that.


 Thanks for the report. I need to go try and hunt Aransas more. I stick around in copano to much and need to expand my area.


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

I may have to try another bay also. Tried over in swan lake sat afternoon and had 3 pintails come outside the decoys and only heard a few other shots other than a group on the bank that never quit shooting. Like they were skeet shooting or something. Hunted up by port lavaca today and had 1 teal and a few good flights of birds but none that wanted to decoy. Going to have to try over on the island this weekend and see if it is any better.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Afternoon hunts are tough...


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Tough, I agree..


----------

